# any one familiar with Ameriglaze tub refinishing classes



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

I am looking at offering tub refinishing and Ameriglaze looks like a good choice for training any body here ever use them or do you have a different recommendation? I am near Chicago.

Jim


----------



## dustyrose (Apr 19, 2009)

I use Hawk Lab products. They are in your area and offer training. 

http://www.hawklabs.com/refinishing-training.html


----------

